# Gun shy dog.



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Basically my beagle is an awesome dog for sniffing out a rabbit but he is scared as hell of the guns. How do you work this out of a dog?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to associate the sound of a gun with something desirable. We started young with our dog and banged loud pots/pans when she was eating. Then transfered to a cap gun and eventually used my 12 gauge over her when out in the field. My pup is doing fine (4 months old now) and she even gets excited when she see's the guns.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Judd is right on point. I had two beagles about ten years ago that were gun shy. It was too bad because they were the crappiest rabbit dogs I have ever seen....

First you have to figure out what your dog's motivator is. Most dogs like a treat, some would rather just have some affection. Either way, get a buddy and head out to an open space. Have him walk off 100 yards or so and shoot a gun. Something small like a .22 or even a cap gun is ideal. Give him a treat every single time that gun goes off. Keep talking to him and keep his focus on you while your buddy is shooting. As the dog gets more comfortable you can have your friend come closer ten yards at a time. Eventually you can be the one shooting the gun. Once that's done you can start using bigger and bigger guns.

PS If you need a buddy to help I live in Provo and have all kinds of time.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

It also didn't hurt that my breeder was shooting over my pup and her siblings since they were born.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friend that had a britney that was a great hunting dog until the first shotgun went off. Then he was right back under his owners legs. What happened was that the owner liked to go out target shooting and would turn the dog loose. Then he would holler at the dog to come back and shoot his rifle or pistol. The dog associated the shot with I better get back to him. We worked on that dog for a couple of years but could never break him of it. Now all of his pups were fine but we never cured him of it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Recent thread on the same topic:

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=37121

Basically dogs should be introduced to gunfire gradually and in a controlled way involving lots of fun and excitement. Once a mistake has been made and there's fear involved, it's not impossible to correct but it will take some time and a willingness to back off and recondition the dog.

That thread is mainly about bird dogs, but you can insert "rabbit" wherever you see "birds" in that thread. The advice is fairly interchangeable.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was about to ask the same question already went out and got the cap gun.


----------



## potatosRgr8 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree with threshershark, they eventually get used to the sound, but it takes a bit of time and patience.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You should definetly work up to the shotgun/gun gradually. But I really think associating the sound with something positive is the way to go.

FYI, my dog is still terrified of the garage door, but a 12 guage being shot over her doesn't phase her at all.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

twinkielk15 said:


> Judd is right on point. I had two beagles about ten years ago that were gun shy. It was too bad because they were the crappiest rabbit dogs I have ever seen....
> 
> First you have to figure out what your dog's motivator is. Most dogs like a treat, some would rather just have some affection. Either way, get a buddy and head out to an open space. Have him walk off 100 yards or so and shoot a gun. Something small like a .22 or even a cap gun is ideal. Give him a treat every single time that gun goes off. Keep talking to him and keep his focus on you while your buddy is shooting. As the dog gets more comfortable you can have your friend come closer ten yards at a time. Eventually you can be the one shooting the gun. Once that's done you can start using bigger and bigger guns.
> 
> PS If you need a buddy to help I live in Provo and have all kinds of time.


The one thing I would change about this suggestion is instead of the gunner moving closer to you move the dog and your self. If you stay in one spot and the gunner moves to you the dog will associate that "spot" as a safety spot. So moving the dog closer changes the spot and it will associate the positive reinforcements that you are giving it. If you notice a little shying when you get closer just back up. I found praise works better than treats with an older dog because if you shoot a rabbit or what ever you are hunting you will give the dog praises for doing it's job and you don't want the dog always returning for a treat after a shot. Just my .02 cents. Good luck


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Excellent point bearhntr. I think that's a fantastic suggestion and it's one I'll use myself from here on out.


----------

